

Ask HN: A stranger on FB earns money making himself fake - zeynalov

It's already 2 weeks, a stranger on Facebook wrote in his info that he is the Project Manager of my company, and collects our costumers from our FB fanpage by messaging them, giving them a false bank account number. He got already 2 of our costumers' money. We reported him, but nothing happens. DOES ANYONE HAVE AN IDEA WHAT CAN WE DO?!
======
azal
Use <http://www.facebook.com/help> to report it. Report it as a Bug and as
Feedback. Someone will eventually get back to you.

~~~
zeynalov
thanks for the tip

------
zeynalov
The problem is, on his profile info, the "Project Manager of our Company" is
clickable and when you click it, it goes to our FB fanpage. It means, everyone
can write any company name, and select it if there is a fanpage of this
company. And noone controls it if it is true or not. There is even no
accepting question for FanPage owners if he fake is or not.

When someone have a clickable info with logo it looks very professional and
true.

~~~
hollerith
>when you click it, it goes to our FB fanpage

Have you put a big warning on your FB fanpage about the imposter?

~~~
zeynalov
Yes we have, but we discovered him too late

------
revorad
Get your friends, family and customers to also report them. Someone
impersonated my dad once and I got the account banned by getting lots of
people to report it.

~~~
zeynalov
we reported 50-60 people, yet no results

~~~
revorad
Have you called him out and alerted users publicly on your Facebook fan page?
You really need to warn more people from getting cheated.

~~~
zeynalov
yes of course.Actually all our costumers are informed about him, but he still
have in his info tab our company's name.

------
hollerith
Pay a lawyer to write an email to FB.

~~~
zeynalov
from Germany?!

~~~
noahc
Yes. You see when you get lawyers involved it communicates, "I'm serious."
Until this point, you're just another person complaining about something like
putting up an ugly picture of you.

